# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Dijete se odbija vezati

## frogy

Moje trogodišnje dijete odbija se vezati u autosjedalici! Vrišti, ne da pojas na sebe ni pod razno. Jedva da sam ga nagovorila da se uopće sjedne u nju, no vezanje ne dolazi u obzir. Što da radim? Ne usudim ga se voziti nevezanog.

----------


## Cubana

Zaveži ga.
Neka vrišti.

----------


## bebelina

Izbjegavajte voznju, a kad bas morate inzistiraj na as i vezivanju. Tako sam ja radila , to je jedna od rijetkih situacija gdje ne pristajem ni na kakav kompromis ili popustanje.

----------


## Deaedi

A kako se vozio prve 3 g godine? Da li je i prije imao otpor prema vezanju?

----------


## bajadera

i moj na to urla, ali dam mu nešto u ruke, pa zašuti....  :Grin:

----------


## Cubana

> ...ali dam mu nešto u ruke, pa zašuti....


To gotovo uvijek pali.   :Smile:  
A probaj mu i objasniti da ne možete nikuda ići ako on nije vezan, jer se vi svi vežete, da je opasno ne biti vezan...
Moja voli taj pristup, a onda i opominje ako netko nije vezan. (Deda veži se, doći će policija i uzet će ti kune. Onda mi nećeš moći kupiti čoksu  :Smile:  )

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam rekla da naš auto ne vozi dok nisu svi zavezani. I mi ne krecemo dok nisu svi vezani pojasevima. Rekla bi da je jako bitno od rođenja naučiti dijete da se vozi u AS i da je vezano.

----------


## vještičica

Kod nas pali da auto ne kreće ako se svi ne vežemo, uključujući i nju (deda ne kreće sve dok se ona ne zaveže). Kad počne izvlačiti ruke opomenem da će se auto pokvariti (a deda oduzme gas ili stane malo na kočnicu). 
Works every time  :Wink:

----------


## daddycool

> Moje trogodišnje dijete odbija se vezati u autosjedalici! Vrišti, ne da pojas na sebe ni pod razno. Jedva da sam ga nagovorila da se uopće sjedne u nju, no vezanje ne dolazi u obzir. Što da radim? Ne usudim ga se voziti nevezanog.


ti si roditelj. ti si odgovorna. neke stvari jednostavno nisu za raspravu.

----------


## krumpiric

auto ne kreće dok nismo vezani. Ni u ludilu. Može se na glavu okrenut. Kako, pa lijepo-ako se nećeš vezat izlazi van i ništa od odlaska u vrtić/igraonicu/ bilo di. Idemo doma  isti tren...

----------


## icyoh

L je u zadnje vrijeme počeo histerizirati oko AS. Inače je dijete koje ne trpi biti sputano i duže od minute biti mirno na jednom mjestu. 

Najprije napominjem da se ne ponosim ovim - probleme oko AS rješavam tako da mu tutnem u ruku nešto za žvakanje. Dala bih mu bočicu no imam fobiju da mu ona može raziti glavu u slučaju (ne daj Bože) sudara.

----------


## ruza

Cure kako rješavate znojenje na vratiću?Moj L poludi u zadnje vrijeme u sjedalici pogotovo na autoputu,po gradu mu super,sam se trpa u nju...
Onda plače,i oznoji se užasno..Nisam više pametna što napraviti?

----------


## krumpiric

imate li ljetnu navlaku, rješava barem dio toga problema?

----------


## ruza

nemamo..nisu imali u tl,a imamo maxi cosi sjedalicu..ima li ju negdje još za kupiti,mislim na ljetnu navlaku=?ja mu znam staviti čistu tetra pelenu malo bude lakše,ali uffff..  :Sad:   otima se vrišti,znoji  :Sad:

----------


## upornamama

Jučer sam vidjela u jednom dućanu (Pula) dodatak koji se stavi u AS, prišteka se u autu na mjesto za upaljač, jedna strana tog dodatka grije a druga hladi. Oko 160 kn.

----------


## ruza

super stvar.baš sam neki dam pričala mužu što ne naprave tako nešto,klinci su cijelo vrijeme vezani i ne mogu se kako sapda pomaknuti,a mi se možemo barem namjestiti kako spada  :Sad:

----------


## dalmatinka

Kod nas nema pregovaranja oko toga , vezan je od rođenja i to je nešto pod normalno , nikad mu nije ni palo na pamet da bi moglo ikako drugačije

----------


## frogy

> A kako se vozio prve 3 g godine? Da li je i prije imao otpor prema vezanju?


Kad je bio jako mali, nije se vozio jer nam je sve nadohvat ruke pa smo išli kolicima. Eventualno liječniku smo ga vezali, ali nije kontao. Na dužu relaciju smo išli lani na more, čim bi stavila pojas se budio, nekako smo odgulili taj put, ali sada neće pa neće. Finta - izvoliš van iz auta, ne idemo nigdje - ne pali, jer on ionako ne voli nikud ići. Mogu ja njega i dalje svukud pješke voditi (do vrtića nam je ionako deset minuta), ali nije u tome poanta... Hvala cure na odgovorima, probat ću nešto od predloženog.

----------


## Deaedi

> Deaedi prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A kako se vozio prve 3 g godine? Da li je i prije imao otpor prema vezanju?
> 
> 
> Kad je bio jako mali, nije se vozio jer nam je sve nadohvat ruke pa smo išli kolicima. Eventualno liječniku smo ga vezali, ali nije kontao. Na dužu relaciju smo išli lani na more, čim bi stavila pojas se budio, nekako smo odgulili taj put, ali sada neće pa neće. Finta - izvoliš van iz auta, ne idemo nigdje - ne pali, jer on ionako ne voli nikud ići. Mogu ja njega i dalje svukud pješke voditi (do vrtića nam je ionako deset minuta), ali nije u tome poanta... Hvala cure na odgovorima, probat ću nešto od predloženog.


Da, to je drugačija situacija, mi smo skoro svakodnevno u autu, a preko vikenda i na dužim relacijama, pa ne znam kaj bi ti savjetovala.

Nadam se da će ti savjeti drugih cura pomoći.

----------


## brane

> frogy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moje trogodišnje dijete odbija se vezati u autosjedalici! Vrišti, ne da pojas na sebe ni pod razno. Jedva da sam ga nagovorila da se uopće sjedne u nju, no vezanje ne dolazi u obzir. Što da radim? Ne usudim ga se voziti nevezanog.
> 
> 
> ti si roditelj. ti si odgovorna. neke stvari jednostavno nisu za raspravu.


eto....sve rečeno....

----------


## Lutonjica

sa 3 godine je dovoljno velik da shvati sto mu se moze desiti ako nije vezan

----------


## bajadera

To je stvar oko koje moraš biti uporna, i za par puta kaj mu nečeš dati da divlja bude shvatio. Testira te kao što nas testiraju u svemu...  :Saint:

----------


## gitulja

moja je do 14 mjeseci vrištala ko luda u autu, ali nikad nije nikud išla bez "jajeta". meni to nije bila opcija. danas sa skoro 3 god ni ne pada joj na pamet da bi sjedila bilo gdje nego u AS. jednostavno se nikad nije vozila drugačije i najviše ju brine što će biti ako neko drugo dijete sjedne u AS.
samo budi uporna, o nekim stvarima nema rasprave, bar kod nas, sve objasnimo ali od nekih stvari ne odstupamo.
obajsni zašto mora biti u AS, probajte ići nekud kud stvarno voli.

----------


## frogy

> moja je do 14 mjeseci vrištala ko luda u autu, ali nikad nije nikud išla bez "jajeta". meni to nije bila opcija. danas sa skoro 3 god ni ne pada joj na pamet da bi sjedila bilo gdje nego u AS. jednostavno se nikad nije vozila drugačije i najviše ju brine što će biti ako neko drugo dijete sjedne u AS.
> samo budi uporna, o nekim stvarima nema rasprave, bar kod nas, sve objasnimo ali od nekih stvari ne odstupamo.
> obajsni zašto mora biti u AS, probajte ići nekud kud stvarno voli.


Ma on odmah ide sjesti u AS, to uopće nije problem. Problem ga je vezati. Ko da se boji pojasa. Ma riče, vrišti, lupa s rukama, užas. A ništa, morat ću ga vezati silom.

----------


## Cathy

> probleme oko AS rješavam tako da mu tutnem u ruku nešto za žvakanje. Dala bih mu bočicu no imam fobiju da mu ona može raziti glavu u slučaju (ne daj Bože) sudara.


Ja pak (bez uvrede  :Smile:  ), imam fobiju da će se zahliknuti i i ne dam ništa jesti u vožnji.

----------


## frogy

Nakon par pokušaja i neprimjerenih reakcija, odlučila sam da smo do daljnjeg ponovo pješaci. Eventualno se vozimo na biciklu. Na more idemo po noći i onda nebude skužil da je vezani jer bude spavao, apartman nam je tik do plaže, a i povratak s mora će biti u kasnim večernjim satima. A kad se vratimo, onda sam još na godišnjem pa ću imati vremena za njegovu torturu dok se ne privikne da mora biti vezan.

----------


## Monchou

mislim da ste pametno odlucili. naravno, najbitnije je da bude vezan kad ga budete vozili, ali ne mora toga biti svjestan.

Inace, ovo sto opisujes mi se ne cini kao obicno "ispitivanje granica" tipicno za nase klince koji se svaki dan voze u AS, pa svako tolko pokusaju biti nevezani, sjesti za volan, u gepek itd. Mozda dijete stvarno ima neki veliki strah od vezanja, pa kad se vratite, uzmi si vremena da to rjesis. Mozete se igrati voznje doma u stanu, vezati se za stolac, u kolica, ako ih jos imate, donijeti sjedalicu u stan pa u nju vezati omiljene igracke... da se covjek oslobodi tog straha i da ne dobije napadaj kad ga pokusas staviti u auto. A onda kad sve bude ok, iako vam je sve blizu, povremeno se odvezite na neki izlet ili sl., da ne zaboravi kak je to, voziti se u autu...

----------


## pomikaki

dijete nije naviklo na vožnju autom, zato se ne da ni vezati. Mi smo svakakve faze prošli, ali u zadnje vrijeme se da nagovoriti ako kažemo da idemo na neko zanimljivo mjesto. Zato kad krećemo sa zanimljivog mjesta opet imamo vrisku.

----------


## frogy

Hvala curke. I ja sam zaključila da to nije testiranje, tj. razmaženost, nego se iz nekog razloga on boji vezati. Isto kao što se užasno boji prati glavu i šišati, kad ga hoćemo šišati poplavi i grca od plača, katastrofa (zato ima dužu kosicu). Inače uopće nije problematičan, čak bi se usudila reći da je jako dobro dijete, poslušno, nije razmažen ni cendrav. Ali eto, vezanje u AS i sve vezano uz njegovu kosu su nam bolne točke.

----------


## mama Jelena

mislim da imam nerješiv problem ali molim savjet - lijepo svežemo najmlađu, zategnem pojaseve kako treba ali ona istog trena izvuče ruke van. Ostane vezana sa donjim dijelom za zdjelicu, ali nije to to... Ako joj kažem da ne to raditi, onda čeka da krenemo kad je više ne mogu gledati...
a o tome da želi biti na onom malom povišenju za stariju da ne govorim, i urliče kad ju stavljam u njenu sjedalicu...

----------


## lucij@

Jesi li probala premjestiti pojaseve malo više? Mislim na one proreze koji su na leđima AS, ima ih na dvije ili tri visine. 
Moj I. je tako izvlačio rukice, ali kada sam premjestila pojaseve na višu rupu, više nije mogao.

----------


## daddycool

> mislim da imam nerješiv problem ali molim savjet - lijepo svežemo najmlađu, zategnem pojaseve kako treba ali ona istog trena izvuče ruke van.


ako je pojas dobro pozicioniran i dovoljno stegnut ne bi trebala moći izvuči ruke

----------


## Amalthea

> mama Jelena prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> mislim da imam nerješiv problem ali molim savjet - lijepo svežemo najmlađu, zategnem pojaseve kako treba ali ona istog trena izvuče ruke van.
> 
> 
> ako je pojas dobro pozicioniran i dovoljno stegnut ne bi trebala moći izvuči ruke


Tako je.
Pretpostavljam da su joj pojasevi prenisko. Izlaze li joj pojasevi iz naslona kod ramena ili ispod ramena? Ne bi trebali biti ispod.

----------


## mama Jelena

skužila sam to već prije pa sam povisila prije kojih par mjeseci, ali probat ću opet, hvala! makar mislim da bi se ona izmigoljila onakva mršavica kako god, al probat ćemo

----------


## ula

> Ja sam rekla da naš auto ne vozi dok nisu svi zavezani. I mi ne krecemo dok nisu svi vezani pojasevima. Rekla bi da je jako bitno od rođenja naučiti dijete da se vozi u AS i da je vezano.


Od rođenja se vozio u as-u, naravno, vezan. Sad ima 16 mj, ne želi ući u auto, kamo li u as, a vezati ga ne možemo ni pod razno.

----------


## ula

> Kod nas nema pregovaranja oko toga , vezan je od rođenja i to je nešto pod normalno , nikad mu nije ni palo na pamet da bi moglo ikako drugačije


Ni mi nismo pregovarali oko toga, (niti ćemo), vezan je od rođenja i bilo nam je pod normalno, i eto preko noći mu je palo na pamet...

----------


## ula

> dijete nije naviklo na vožnju autom, zato se ne da ni vezati. Mi smo svakakve faze prošli, ali u zadnje vrijeme se da nagovoriti ako kažemo da idemo na neko zanimljivo mjesto. Zato kad krećemo sa zanimljivog mjesta opet imamo vrisku.


Mi se često vozimo autom i moje (jedino) logično objašnjenje je da mu je dosta puta!

----------


## Anemona

> mislim da imam nerješiv problem ali molim savjet - lijepo svežemo najmlađu, zategnem pojaseve kako treba ali ona istog trena izvuče ruke van. Ostane vezana sa donjim dijelom za zdjelicu, ali nije to to... Ako joj kažem da ne to raditi, onda čeka da krenemo kad je više ne mogu gledati...
> a o tome da želi biti na onom malom povišenju za stariju da ne govorim, i urliče kad ju stavljam u njenu sjedalicu...


Meni se čini da to u našoj AS nije moguće, ako su pojasi zategnuti kako treba.

----------


## daddycool

> dalmatinka prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Kod nas nema pregovaranja oko toga , vezan je od rođenja i to je nešto pod normalno , nikad mu nije ni palo na pamet da bi moglo ikako drugačije
> 
> 
> Ni mi nismo pregovarali oko toga, (niti ćemo), vezan je od rođenja i bilo nam je pod normalno, i eto preko noći mu je palo na pamet...


možda da ga privučete s nekom prikladnom igračkom?

nešto npr. poput ovog
http://www.media-commerce.com.hr/pro...1=111&id2=793#

----------


## ula

> ula prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  dalmatinka prvotno napisa
> ...


 imamo tu igračku. (više) ne pali  :Sad:

----------


## ina33

Sve me strah napisati, ali čini mi se da je kod nas razdoblje najgoreg protestiranja zbog vožnje u AS prošlo. Ni moja ne voli biti zavezana, s tim da se odmah, od rođenja, masu vozila u AS, iz rodilišta je došla u AS i to je dobro išlo dok nije malo stasala i shvatila da je zavezana s minimalnim manervarskim prostorom. Iz istog razloga nije volila kolica koja su joj na usko. Ove Tiny Love igračkice su mojoj palile ravno pola sata prvi put kad je to vidjela (nabavili sve - od žabice, preko farmice itd). Sad mi se čini da je nešto lakše jer je zaintersiranija za okolinu tj. za gledanje kroz prozor. Kod moje pali muzika jer voli te dječje CD-ove. Nadam se da će se priviknuti, užas je kad dijete sa stražnjeg sica vrišti, i nije niti najsigurnije niti za promet, ja sam u jednoj epizodi polsatne epizode miljenja po zelenom valu di je bio sudar i vriskova koji bi proparali zrak svaku malo i bijesnih pokušaja da strgne pojas sa sebe, plus ljeto i vrućina, na kraju ogrebala auto, sva sreća da je samo to. Moja baš ne voli taj moment kad se pojas stegne na usko, nije da se nije naviknula, zna točno što je to, ali to - ne voli, općenito ne voli nikakva stezanja. Plus, šizi kad joj je vruće, a na tako stegnutu AS ljeti to je teško izbjeć' unatoč presvlaci - svaka malo dulja vožnja nama znači ful preslvačenje, od bodija na gore. Ima 18 mjeseci i ja se nadam da je najgore iza nas, ali nikad ne reci nikad.

----------


## ina33

E, da, i moja je mirna dok ju se ne zaveže i kad se zaveže je još OK, ali kad se ono stegne, to ne voli, tu svaki put protestira i ne kuži zašto mora bit tako stisnuta, tvoj je veći, možda mu se može objasniti. Dok je bila manja čim bi je iz jajeta odvezali ona bi se kao feder opruga odbacila iz sjedalice u slobodu tako da bi izbacila trbuh, jednom nam je tako skoro iz auta ispala... Bili smo uporni, svakodnevno se ona vozi i tek mi se sad čini da prihvaća AS tj. vezivanje... donekle...

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

> Kod nas nema pregovaranja oko toga , vezan je od rođenja i to je nešto pod normalno , nikad mu nije ni palo na pamet da bi moglo ikako drugačije


X

----------


## ZIMA

*ula* slična priča je i kod nas. Od rođenja je u AS i sa nekih 14 mj odjednom više nije htio u AS ni pod razno. Ako idemo od doma sve ok, ali kada se vraćamo - užas. Ponekad ga uspijemo svladati i onda se dogodi nešto zanimljivo - čim auto krene on se smiri kao da ništa nije bilo. Igračke su pomagale kratko vrijeme.

----------


## zrinska

Mislim da se moje pitanje može ovdje progurati. Kod nas je situacija  znatno drukčije s obzirom da se radi o 10mj bebi.

Nikako da se probudimo iz noćne more, a vožnja nam je to i postala. 
Kad je uspijemo staviti u As jedva da vezana izdrži 15-ak min. S time da iskušali sve od igranja, pjevanja, papanja... Imate li sl iskustava? Kako dalje??? :?   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## mikka

ako ste dosad skakali oko nje jer urla, probajte ju ignorirati. dijete od 10 mjeseci vec zna sta moze dobiti urlanjem, ja imam jedno takvo. zanimljivo je da je u toj dobi, ako bi ja i dalje pricala sa suvozacem ili starijim, prestala urlati kad bi skuzila da ju ne fermam. 

ako ignoriranje ne upali, jedini savjet je da izbjegavate voznju sto vise mozete, dok ne zadovolji uvjete za grupu I, mozda ce joj ta sjedalica biti draza (tako je bilo kod moje k.).

----------


## puntica

> ako ste dosad skakali oko nje jer urla, probajte ju ignorirati. dijete od 10 mjeseci vec zna sta moze dobiti urlanjem, ja imam jedno takvo. zanimljivo je da je u toj dobi, ako bi ja i dalje pricala sa suvozacem ili starijim, prestala urlati kad bi skuzila da ju ne fermam. 
> 
> ako ignoriranje ne upali, jedini savjet je da izbjegavate voznju sto vise mozete, dok ne zadovolji uvjete za grupu I, mozda ce joj ta sjedalica biti draza (tako je bilo kod moje k.).


kod nas ništa nije palilo. ni pjevanje ni ignoriranje ni zabavljanje NIŠTA.   :Sad:  
jedva sam čekala da je prebacim u veću sjedalicu. I onda je usljedilo veliko razočaranje jer je i dalje vrištila čim bi je stavila u auto   :Crying or Very sad:  

Sad u 3. sjedalici se konačno vozi bez problema. Zato što joj nisu vezane ruke pa ima više slobode. Već sam mislila da nema nade za nas  8)

----------


## tweety

Puntice, što misliš pod treća sjedalica?
Kolika je Mini You (vidim kad je rođena, pitam za težinu)?

----------


## daddycool

evo da ti ja odgovorim. kupila je kiddy s jastukom pa su ruke slobodne. jel tako?   :Smile:

----------


## Frida

> evo da ti ja odgovorim. kupila je kiddy s jastukom pa su ruke slobodne. jel tako?


kakva je to? ja tražim sjedalicu za P, on je također vrištavac, možda i on promjeni ploču.

----------


## bebelina

http://www.kiddy.de/gb/infinity-pro
Ovo , ali meni se nikako ne svida. Za malo dijete mi je jos ok , ali vece mi izgleda kao da ima previse slobodnog hoda kod kocenja.  :/

----------


## Suzzy

I mi imamo problem vožnje u AS. To praktički traje od rođenja. Jednostavno to mrzi i gotovo, ništa ne pali, sve smo probali... igračke, knjigice... sve to pali nekih desetak minuta, još jedino bočica uspije srediti stvar, ali opet na desetak minuta dok ne iskapi. Nažalost ne mogu izbjeći vožnju, vozimo se svaki dan (dvaput po pola sata). Izbjegavamo auto koliko možemo ali živimo u malom mjestu i sve što moramo obaviti moramo u auto  :Sad:  Inače ne voli niti kolica, dakle... vezanje ili vožnja, nisam sigurna što ju smeta. 

Sad sam krenula s fazom ignoriranja jer ništa mi drugo ne preostaje. Strašno je to... ona vrišti (doslovce), para uši... a da ne pričam kako to utječe na koncentraciju u vožnji. 
Recite mi molim vas, jel ikome pomoglo ignoriranje i koliko je to trajalo? 
Imam osjećaj da bi ju mogla ignorirati mjesecima a ona bi i dalje vrištala  :Sad:

----------


## pomikaki

Suzzy, koliko je stara?
Jeste li pokušali tempirati vožnju u vrijeme kad inače spava?

----------


## (maša)

Mi smo imali takav problem 2,5 godine...
Ignoriranje ni išta nije palilo, pa smo nakraju najviše ignorirali...
nekome pomogne CD sa dječjim pjesmicama..
Poslje 12 mj je počeo pričati i cijelo vrijeme tulio "ja ću ići pješke", "neću se vezati" itd...

----------


## Suzzy

Ima 1 godinu. 
Spavanje u autu je također koma jer najdraže joj je na trbuhu pa se izmučimo dok ne zaspi. Tempirali bi, ali putujemo na posao i s posla i nikako se ne poklapa sa spavanjem.
Sve mi se čini da ćemo se dugo mučiti ovako.

----------


## magda_

eh, i mi odnedavno spadamo ovdje  :Sad: 
kada smo usvojili naseg A imao je 10 mjeseci, relativno brzo se navikao na sjedalicu i nije bilo problema sve do posljednjih mjesec dana, a sada su mu dvije godine. skoro je nemoguce staviti ga u nju, batrga se, izvija, vristi-to je manji problem, udara nas, a jak je ko zemlja. samo sto ga unesemo u auto on je vec potrbuske u sjedalici i muka kako ga okrenuti. pokusali smo pricati, cekati, ali on nikad ne bi sam sjeo u nju, briga njega hocemo li mi krenuti ili necemo, a jos bolje (za njega) ako kazemo: "van!" :Very Happy:  
uglavnom ga na silu vezemo, samo je vazno nekako ga pravilno postaviti u nju i sstaviti ruku medju nogice da ne moze izviti se, dok ga ne svezemo. za par minuta prestaje plakati i vozi se u 16. ali tako mi je zao na silu ga vezati, bojim se i da ga ne povrijedimo koliko se baca i izvija. ali za sada ne postoji drugi nacin. bas nam je to sada veliki problem.
mislim da smo mi napravili problem kada smo mu par puta pustili da izadje iz sjedalice, dok smo cekali jedno drugo duze vrijeme u autu, da se igra volanom ili par puta ispred kuce isto MM je sa njim sjeo u auto da se igra.

ovdje sam vidjela, a nije mi ranije naumpao, onaj volan za deckice, pa probacemo s tim. u medjuvremenu ima li ko kakav savjet?
i naravno, nema vise igre u autu!

----------


## PericaY2K

moja je urlala i urlala, i onda sam ja uključila CD player s mojim omiljenim dance pjesmama do daske, tako da se auto tresao od muzike. osjećala sam se ko u disku. u jednom trenutku je prestala urlat jer se nije mogla nadglasavat s http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQSqUcf_N-I

i kada se smirila, ja bih polako stišavala mjuzu, a kada bi počela cmoljiti pojačala bih.

nije da se hvalim, al postala sam DJ vozeći dijete  :Laughing:

----------


## daddycool

nisam baš siguran da je atak na djetetov sluh prava metoda smirivanja

----------


## Loryblue

kod nas oko sidalice nema rasprave.
L. je od rođenja u autu i u AS. njoj ne triba niti govorit di joj je misto u autu i šta mora napravit kad sidne u AS. i voli AS. oduvik.
s malim je bilo problema, u početku. nije bio baš oduševljen vožnjom u AS. je li to zato što se vozio naopako, što je bilo ljeto pa mu je bilo vruće ili jednostavno nije volio AS - nemam pojma. ali bi vožnja redovito završila njegovim prestrašnim urlanjem. meni bi se grčio želudac, kosa mi se dizala na glavi, dolazilo bi mi da ga izbacim iz auta kako bi urlao....ali je i to prošlo. vidio malac da mu od urlanja nema koristi, da iz AS ne može izać ko ni iz vlastite kože i pomirio se sa sudbinom. i više ne urla. počne on i sad kenjkat, ali ima neku svoju igračku koju mu navijem i ona svira pa ga umiri. ali mu se vozit u AS još godinama pa mu je bolje štedit glasnice kad je to u pitanju.

----------


## PericaY2K

daddycool, ne bi vjerovao, imali smo disko svega par puta, dok nije shvatila da urlanje nije opcija. i sada se fino zicnemo i svežemo, svi sretni upalimo CD-ić na normalnu volumažu i mašala. ko bubica sjedi i gušta.

----------


## frogy

Kod mene nikakvog pomaka. Sad ima već 4 godine, sve razumije, ali neće se vezati i i neće. U biti, ja ga zavežem jer mu velim da inače ne možemo nikud,ali on si usred vožnje otkopča pojas!!! I tako unedogled! Lagano ludim. Od pomoći nije ni policija. Prva situacija - išli smo nekud i R. se naravno odvezao u vožnji. Zaustavi nas policija, traže vozačku i prometnu i velilm ja pred njima (riskirajući kaznu, ali bolje i to nego da se vozi i odvezuje) da su nas eto zaustavili jer nije vezan. Policajac mrtav hladan veli - ma nema veze! Poludila sam! Pa bemu miša, pa da je bar rekao da se mora vezati ili što ja znam... Drugi put nam je nešto policija donijela doma, ja opet velim da su došli špotati jer je odvezuje, opet policajac njemu - ma ne, nema veze, nismo zbog toga došli!!! Da ne velim da policajac u uniformi uredno svako jutro sina u vrtić u koji ide i R. vozi bez AS!!! Uglavnom, i dalje smo pješaci. Grrrr

----------


## magda_

> eh, i mi odnedavno spadamo ovdje 
> kada smo usvojili naseg A imao je 10 mjeseci, relativno brzo se navikao na sjedalicu i nije bilo problema sve do posljednjih mjesec dana, a sada su mu dvije godine. skoro je nemoguce staviti ga u nju, batrga se, izvija, vristi-to je manji problem, udara nas, a jak je ko zemlja. samo sto ga unesemo u auto on je vec potrbuske u sjedalici i muka kako ga okrenuti. pokusali smo pricati, cekati, ali on nikad ne bi sam sjeo u nju, briga njega hocemo li mi krenuti ili necemo, a jos bolje (za njega) ako kazemo: "van!" 
> uglavnom ga na silu vezemo, samo je vazno nekako ga pravilno postaviti u nju i sstaviti ruku medju nogice da ne moze izviti se, dok ga ne svezemo. za par minuta prestaje plakati i vozi se u 16. ali tako mi je zao na silu ga vezati, bojim se i da ga ne povrijedimo koliko se baca i izvija. ali za sada ne postoji drugi nacin. bas nam je to sada veliki problem.
> mislim da smo mi napravili problem kada smo mu par puta pustili da izadje iz sjedalice, dok smo cekali jedno drugo duze vrijeme u autu, da se igra volanom ili par puta ispred kuce isto MM je sa njim sjeo u auto da se igra.
> 
> ovdje sam vidjela, a nije mi ranije naumpao, onaj volan za deckice, pa probacemo s tim. u medjuvremenu ima li ko kakav savjet?
> i naravno, nema vise igre u autu!


evo, nisam se javljala, ali mi smo vrlo brzo rijesili problem, skoro nevjerovatno, a bas smo se mucili. a pomoglo nam je ono: "auto ne moze krenuti dok se ne svezemo" (pa jos dodam par puta gas onako u leru). ma veze se on u trku, jos hoce da place sto auto ne moze krenuti. a ako se u voznji pocne protiviti samo pocnem kociti pomalo, on odustaje. ma rahatluk!

----------


## bijelko

> evo, nisam se javljala, ali mi smo vrlo brzo rijesili problem, skoro nevjerovatno, a bas smo se mucili. a pomoglo nam je ono: "auto ne moze krenuti dok se ne svezemo" (pa jos dodam par puta gas onako u leru). ma veze se on u trku, jos hoce da place sto auto ne moze krenuti. a ako se u voznji pocne protiviti samo pocnem kociti pomalo, on odustaje. ma rahatluk!


Baš dobro, sad si me obradovala! Možda se i kod nas nešto promijeni do tad. Za sad nam je tako kako je, on viče a ja sirota slušam. Bit će bolje....
Već nekoliko puta smo išli na duže relacije, sve smo pokušali. Po danu, po noći, predjutro, navečer.... ništa ne pali. Putujemo bar duplo duže nego prije jer većinu vremena budemo na stajalištu. Koma!

----------

